# Free SMS Angebot für eigene Homepage



## Maik (1. Juli 2001)

Hi @ all!!!

Wo bekomme ich ein solches Angebot für meine eigene Homepage?`
Kennt ihr da irgendwelche Anbieter?

Danke

Cu Maik "Scorpion" Deutsch


----------



## lethe (7. Juli 2001)

*eine lösung*

heyho

so ein typ hatte da eine idee , die du hier nachlesen kannst.
e-mail to sms ist das stichwort. die email angelegenheit könnte man schön über ein php skript lösen . naja schau´s dir mal genau an.

mfG Lethe


----------



## RedZack (15. Juli 2001)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe suchst du ein SMS Gateway mit dem die Besucher deiner Webseite, SMS direkt von dieser verschicken können.
Ich war vor einiger Zeit auch auf der Suche nach soetwas. Nur muss ich dir leider () mitteilen das du sowas nicht kostenlos finden wirst... also ich zumindest habe lange  vergeblich danach gesucht.


----------



## Klon (15. Juli 2001)

Es gibt bei 1&1 Puretec die Möglichkeit eine eMail Adresse an eine Handy Nummer weiterleiten zu lassen, halt nur die ersten 160 Zeichen der Mail werden gesendet.
Nun machst du dir einfach einen kleinen Formmailer und das Eingabefeld beschränkst du auf 160 Zeichen, fertig.

Ob andre ISP's das auch bieten weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls bietet Puretec das und ich bin glücklich 

Cheers


----------



## Interritor (15. Juli 2001)

jupp stimmt das ist gut !

sms@interritor.de


----------

